

Talks about Org-mode, by Carsten Dominik - KC8ZKF
http://orgmode.org/talks/index.html

======
jashmenn
Wait, the man who gives the introduction is blind and an emacs user?

I've wondered that if I were to go blind, "how would I program?" and "what
technology is available?"

Who is this man and what is his setup?

UPDATE:

His name is T.V. Raman and apparently he uses something called Emacspeak.

<http://emacspeak.sourceforge.net/raman/>
<http://emacspeak.sourceforge.net/emacspeak.html>

Anyone else have more info?

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Apparently he _created_ Emacspeak.

~~~
jashmenn
Right, which begs the question. How did he create it in the first place?

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Also, a lot of early blind computer users liked ed(1) and other console-based
editors.

One even wrote a browser (with JavaScript support!) with an ed-like interface:
<http://edbrowse.sourceforge.net/>

------
js4all
Great to hear something about Org-mode. Development seems to have stalled for
a while. I am desperately waiting for an iPad-compatible version of the
companion mobile app. Org-mode is such a great tool, that I am not willing to
switch to another solution, just because of the lack of an iPad app.

------
alextp
Org-mode is great. I'm using it now to organize an intro to CS class at my
university. I write the lecture notes, pass exercises, give grades, etc.

There are so many things org mode can do I'm still frequently surprised at how
useful it is, even after using it regularly for 3 years.

------
Ixiaus
Org-mode is awesome, admittedly, it takes (just like anything Emacs related) a
lot of up-front configuration and tweaking efforts but is well worth it.

~~~
alextp
Actually, as far as emacs things goes, org mode is one of the few that works
out of the box. My 500-line .emacs has no configurations in it whatsoever for
org mode.

~~~
Ixiaus
True, it does work out of the box, but my workflow requires a lot of
customizations - my org-mode customizations line count comes in a 162 lines...

My _.emacs_ got so big I had to split it up into init files:

    
    
       - programming mode customizations
       - productivity mode customizations
       - appearance customizations
       - behavioral customizations
       - keymapping customizations
       - gnus customizations (too big for productivity init)
       - standard requires that I use too often to autoload
       - templating and yasnippet routines

